# Cordless Circular Saws



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

amptech said:


> Does anyone know why cordless circular saws are left-handed? The Milwaukee M18 is just one example. I think Dewalt saws are left-handed too. I don't recall ever seeing a right-handed cordless circular saw.


 Thats very Sinister:laughing:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

who cares. none of em have enough a$$ to do anything anyway, excepte maybe cut cardboard.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

I cross-cut 28 pieces of 2x6 yellow pine with a Milwaukee M18 today on one battery. I was surprised and impressed. I just didn't like the fact that it throws debris on a right-handed operator since you're standing on the blade side.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

wildleg said:


> who cares. none of em have enough a$$ to do anything anyway, excepte maybe cut cardboard.


I've got the DeWalt 24v, and I've built plenty of transformer pad forms with it.


----------



## FragElectric (Mar 2, 2010)

wildleg said:


> who cares. none of em have enough a$$ to do anything anyway, excepte maybe cut cardboard.


You have never used a Hilti 36v cordless then. I will rip through anything and do it all day. It also happens to be a right hand saw as well.

My old 28V milwaukee is actually pretty decent as well but it is a left hand saw.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

You never have to worry about cutting your power cord.:thumbsup:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Who knew?!

I need to go get me one!

I've heard talk that some people prefer to cut their EMT with a circular saw, anyone have any input on this?


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

I have cut uni strut but not emt? that sounds a little over the top.


----------



## fraydo (Mar 30, 2009)

I have a rigid 24v that is right handed. It cuts good enough but I only use it for minimal cuts here at home.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I have always preferred a left handed saw. You can see the blade better. I use a worm drive corded saw and they are all left handed also. 

No more carpentry than the average electrician does, a cordless saw is great.


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> Who knew?!
> 
> I need to go get me one!
> 
> I've heard talk that some people prefer to cut their EMT with a circular saw, anyone have any input on this?


Wear a face mask. The path is somewhat predictable, but a
metal cutting blade on a circular saw will throw shards. 

Since I don't have a cordless portaband, but I have an extra
cordless skilsaw (with a metal cutting blade), I sometime
cut EMT with the circ saw because it's easier to set up. 
Since getting a metal sliver in the lip, I wear a face mask.

It is a fast, clean cut.


----------

